# Solicitors to bring a case against my former solicitor for professional negligence.



## A11 (19 Aug 2010)

Is there solicitors that I can employ to bring a case against my former solicitor for professional negligence?


----------



## Ravima (19 Aug 2010)

yes


----------



## A11 (19 Aug 2010)

Do u know where these solicitors might be listed?


----------



## Ravima (21 Aug 2010)

golden pages.

If you have a case, a solicitor will take it on. If you have not, they won't.


----------



## Padraigb (21 Aug 2010)

Ravima said:


> golden pages.
> 
> If you have a case, a solicitor will take it on. If you have not, they won't.



Been there, done that. It can be surprisingly difficult, especially in a smaller town, to find a solicitor to assist you in a case against another solicitor.

I understand that the Law Society keeps a list of solicitors who are prepared to act in such cases, but I had a quick look through their website (http://www.lawsociety.ie/) and it does not seem to mention it.


----------



## A11 (21 Aug 2010)

My case against my former solicitor is watertight. Thats my problem.


----------



## Complainer (21 Aug 2010)

A11 said:


> My case against my former solicitor is watertight. Thats my problem.


And have you approached any/many solicitor? If so, what was their response?


----------



## mercman (21 Aug 2010)

Are you looking for money / compensation or simply matters to be put right ?. Surely if the latter, the best route would be to use the Law Society themselves. 

Otherwise, I would suggest using the services of one of the big firms to act for you.


----------



## DeeKie (25 Aug 2010)

Just go talk to a solicitor about the case. If they are not prepared to take it go to another. Solicitors act against each other all time in these matters. You could also complain to the Law Society, but that is a different route.


----------



## kkelliher (26 Aug 2010)

A11 said:


> My case against my former solicitor is watertight. Thats my problem.


 

Nothing in law is watertight


----------



## nuac (18 Sep 2010)

Agree fully with KKelliher 

The most watertight legal case can be lost, and the most hopeless case can be won.


----------

